# Upside Down Pigeon



## kmierta (Mar 1, 2008)

First, let me introduce myself... I was referred to you by a volunteer of Mickaboo Companion Bird Rescue, of which I am a volunteer. Even though they are based in the Bay Area and I live in Las Vegas, I still do what I can to help them and their parrots from a distance. Micakboo has occassionally taken in pigeons and I have "some" experience with these wonderfully, amazing, peaceful creatures. So, to my dilemma...

A friend of mine called me last night in a panic saying there was a
pigeon in her apartment complex who had been flapping and acting wild,
and now was just "laying there" with his head upside down. She didn't
want to call animal control because she figured they would just put it
down. So, I went over to get him. I had an appt. with my vet today to
get my 'toos groomed so I figured the pigeon could have their spot if he
made it through the night.

Well, he made it through the night and here's the deal. Last night it
seemed like he was in some sort of spasm. One leg was active, but the
other one seemed to be curled up tight under him. I could not get him
to release that one leg. Now, both seem to be relaxed and "active".
Last night one eye was closed and would not open. This morning I pried
open his closed eye and it is staying open. Last night, he was very
limp and not moving much at all. This morning when I've handled him, he
is reacting to me. Last night I diluted some "VitaDog" gel in water and
fed him with a syringe and he really didn't do anything except smack his
beak a bunch of times to swallow each time. This morning I fed him and,
while he took it and still smacked his beak, he was fighting me. He
also is pooping and the poops look normal, so that's a good sign.

I have him in a carrier with towels twisted in a sort of "nest" and I
have a towel bunched up to help support his head upright. I have the carrier covered with a heating pad and towels draped over that to keep the heat in. He just lays there looking around, and sometimes he gets his head turned around again. If he has nothing to prop up his head, his head will just turn
upside down. And the way it happens is as if he's doing it with great
purpose... like HE's doing it. It's not like it just falls that way or
anything. Oh, and I believe he's a baby. He's much smaller than most
pigeons.

My appt. isn't until 2:45 and they have nothing sooner, so I just
thought I'd post this out to all of you for your thoughts. Last night I
thought he would be dead this morning, and here we are and it appears
that he is improving. Has anyone seen this type of behavior before? I
don't really know what my vet's feelings are about pigeons, but I want
to go prepared with things to ask him to try in case all he wants to do
is euthanize him. Last night I thought if he stayed the way he was,
today WOULD be about euthanization, but now, I think there may be hope.
Does this sound like a brain parasite?

If you have any thoughts, I would appreciate them!
Thanks!
Karen


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=16384

Welcome to our forum. I don't think he/she has a brain parasite like the wild parrots of SF are being diagnosed with.
Check out the link I've provided and tell us if it looks similar. The pigeon can recover with supportive care. Likely a veterinarian will recommend euthanasia and because that is most often what is done, they never have the opportunity to see the recovery. Only you can decide if that is best for this bird and it all depends upon how much support you are able to provide.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Sounds very much like PMV, a viral disease with no treatment but from which they can recover with supportive care. Most vets recommend euthanasia, but almost all my guys with PMV made it and have healthy productive lives. 
Since you are taking him to the vet you might want to test him for paratyphoid and also do a fecal in case he has more going on. 

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Here is the thread on PMV, it is the most complete thread on PMV, symptoms and supportive care:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=12248

Please isolate this bird from your others and use strict cleaning/preventive hygiene.


----------



## kmierta (Mar 1, 2008)

*Thank you!*

Thank you for your replies and information!! I will print out the article and take it with me to my vet. My gut was telling me that with proper care he would survive, but I wanted reinforcement to fight my vet if he wanted to euthanize. I have no problem providing supportive care... it's about the little life brought to me, NOT about me.

Once the pigeon has recovered, assuming he does, can they typically be released, or if they are kept in captivity for a few weeks do they need to stay captive birds?

And yes, I have quarantined him. He got as far as my guest room as soon as I walked in from the garage and hasn't been any further. I have washed my hands with anti-bacterial soap after each time I handled him, or even touched him. If he touched my clothes I changed that shirt. I am so used to quarantine with the parrot rescue work, it's like second nature.

Thanks again for your advice!
Karen


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Some birds recover completely and forever, others may have recurring symptoms with "normal" periods in between and others may have symptoms for the rest of their lives.
Also the recovery might take a long time, weeks to months. 
I don't think PMV birds can be released as they can have relapses even months or years after they recover.
However they stop shedding the virus after 2 or 3 months, so your other birds won't be at risk of contracting the disease.

Reti


----------



## kmierta (Mar 1, 2008)

*Update*

Well, I think this one will make it!! I just got back from the vet. He gave her two shots and sent me home with Cipro and Prednisone. He also gave me a tube feeding syringe and showed me how to tube feed. I've given injections, to birds, so I think I can deal with the tube feeding. She has definitely gotten more active. She's been moving about her carrier, albeit very spastically, but at least she's moving. She has also started holding her head upright more often and for longer periods!! The best part is that the care didn't cost anything!! Nevada has a "Wild Wings" project that covers care for all wild birds, so the care for this pigeon was covered under that.

I'm not sure I can keep her when she recovers, but my friend who found her loves birds and is interested in taking her on when she's better.

Thank you all for your advice and encouragement. Just knowing what's possible makes all the difference in wanting to try!!
Karen


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Karen...Tha'ts wonderful...all of it! Keep us posted and remember that we're always here if you need us.


----------



## kmierta (Mar 1, 2008)

*Weight*

How much should a pigeon weigh? In some ways my little guy seems to be improving and in others, not really. I'm afraid he might be losing weight, even though I'm tube-feeding him, and am beginning to suspect he has worms...

I should have been weighing him all along, but didn't think of it. I weighed him this morning before feeding and he was 258g. At the end of the day, a couple hours after "dinner" he was 282g.

His crop and "breast" feels full, but when I touch his keel bone, towards his middle and vent, there is virtually no meat. I can put a finger on either side of his keel.

He had been standing a couple days ago. Now, he is just laying down flat. His eyes look bright and his head isn't turning upside down anymore, but I'm wondering if that's just because his little body doesn't have the energy to move his head in those spastic motions. Part of me hopes this is just the way the recovery goes for this virus, but I'm hoping someone can shed some light. 

I'm thinking if he weighs less in the morning and is still not moving much, I may make an emergency visit to my vet and see if they can give him a de-wormer. What do you all think?

Thanks!
Karen


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Karen,

You probably should take him to the vet, because it sounds like there is something going on. The keel bone should not be sharp. He should weigh close to 360 to 390 grams depending on the size of the bird, itself. How much and how many times are you feeding him?

How do the poops look?


----------



## kmierta (Mar 1, 2008)

I am feeding him about 20cc twice a day. There have been some times when he just fights and doesn't let me get the tube in, so those times he may have only gotten 10cc. Now I wish I forced it in him. I just got up and checked here first. I will post again once I get his weight this morning... thanks.


----------



## kmierta (Mar 1, 2008)

Well, the poor little pij is dead this morning. :-( He threw up some time during the night and his beak was dried and stuck to the bottom of the cage. I wish I knew what went wrong. He seemed to be doing so well, and then in just one day he went downhill quickly and is now gone. Please keep little pij in all your thoughts today and wish him well on his journey over rainbow bridge... thanks for being there...
Karen


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Karen, I'm sorry he didn't make it. You are a very nice person to have extended care to this little guy and if despite your efforts he declined, maybe he was just too far gone with whatever was ailing him to rebound. It's of some comfort to think that he passed while in a warm and caring environment instead of alone in the outdoors. Thanks for doing all that you did for him.


----------

